
The surprisingly realistic path to eliminating the Electoral College by 2020 - nilnullzip
http://www.dailykos.com/story/2016/11/09/1594792/-The-surprisingly-realistic-path-to-eliminating-the-Electoral-College-by-2020
======
nilnullzip
This is a awesome compatible "patch" to fix the bugs the much disliked
Electoral College voting system that frequently does not elect the popular
winner.

